# Tire Rub ?????



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

The tire's and wheel's look great on my 05 GTO, but I am getting tire rub. Mainly on the right rear tire. I did a tire/wheel fitment check and it shows a Diameter Difference: 0.12%, which is in the ok range. I bought them off of a Gent. who had them on his 04 GTO w/o rub issue's. So I don't think I should be having this problem on my 05. Any and all suggestions, opinion's and Idea's would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

Not all cars are made the same, but that's wierd. Has yours been wrecked? Had his? I haven't tackled the custom wheel tire issues myself, yet, but if you post the sizes of rims, tires including backspacing, there are lots of guys who have. Someone should be able to help if you answer those questions.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Finish: Chrome 
Bolt Pattern: 5x120 
Wheel Size: 18x8.5 
Offset: 38 
Tire's are 245/40 zr18 93wmts, and no wreck's


----------



## willsgto (Jan 9, 2007)

Sounds like an alignment if didn't happen to the previous owner, and is only happening on one corner of the car.


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

That's the problem. 8.5 wide with 38 mm offset. The factory 18x8's have a 40mm offset. You need to roll the fender or get a set of Pedders 2589's (springs). The springs will stiffen up some of the wheel hop and lift the rear 5/16 of an inch. Perfect fit without rolling the fenders (go to ls2gto.com) and search. There are lots of pics. Also check Rocksand Racing, a sponsor of that site, he has photos of his own car with this setup. He did not have to roll the fenders at all. His name is Frank, call him and he'll hook you up, he was very helpful with me trying to fit 275's on my 17 drag radial setup.

On the rolling the fenders part, it aint as easy as you think. A guy whom I bought 2 of his factory 17's from, he bought the exact same size rim, tire and offset as you. He rubbed a little. He tried rolling them himself and the paint started cracking. Either take your time and heat the paint with something first or pay a professional.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thank's for the info, I think I'll go with the Pedder's.


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

Free shipping from Rocksand Racing this month. I'm doing springs, big bore shocks and the differetial bushing. I am also getting the BMR drag bags while I have the springs out.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

cammed06 said:


> Free shipping from Rocksand Racing this month. I'm doing springs, big bore shocks and the differetial bushing. I am also getting the BMR drag bags while I have the springs out.


Thank you for the info Cammed06, part's have been ordered.


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

No problem, glad I could help you and Frank out.


----------

